# Lightest All Mountain (i.e. 150mm+ travel) 26" frame



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

What's the lightest All Mountain (i.e. 150mm+ travel) 26" frame out there? I'm looking for something with:

150-160mm travel
Frame weight with shock closer to 5lbs than 6lbs
26" wheels
67 degree HA or lower
Preferably ISCG tabs and a bolt through rear axle
No reputation for cracking easily

Is there anything lighter than the stumpjumper evo? Have been looking at:

Stumpjumper Evo Carbon
Trek Remedy Carbon
Intense Carbine

Anything obvious I'm missing?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I understand wanting lightweight parts and all but for a bike like that, isn't suspension design and geometry and whatnot more important than 1lb of frame weight? 

I say this because there are a lot of great 6" frames that come in right around 6lbs that I wouldn't rule out. Yeti SB-66, SC Nomadc, Ibis HDR to name a few.


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

True, but you can make that argument about all the components too and then end up with a 30lb+ bike. I'm trying to build something a lot lighter than my current bike so need to go with the light option in every area


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Scott bikes are generally very light and come in 150-170 varieties. However, a super-lightweight 160mm bike is going to ride worse than a heavy 140mm bike.


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, the old 26" Scott Genius LT frame could be on the list but I'm not so keen on the twinlock system and shock position (although I've never ridden it). The new one looks better but I don't want to move to 27.5" as I have various 26" wheels/tires already

A super-lightweight 160mm bike will be less reliable than a heavy 140mm one, but on the other hand it'll be much quicker. Whether it 'rides worse' though is subjective, but I personally happen to like light bikes


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Steve77 said:


> True, but you can make that argument about all the components too and then end up with a 30lb+ bike. I'm trying to build something a lot lighter than my current bike so need to go with the light option in every area


If weight is the ONLY criterion, then sure. But that being said, it sounds like you'e building a race bike more than a long travel trail bike.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

How about a Liteville 301?


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

Isn't the ibis mojo slr around that weight? They claim its 5.2lbs but its 140mm. I also know ibis has had problems with the mojo sl, I assume they fixed them with the slr.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

litany said:


> Isn't the ibis mojo slr around that weight? They claim its 5.2lbs but its 140mm. I also know ibis has had problems with the mojo sl, I assume they fixed them with the slr.


I did not weight my SL-R frame when I built it over a year and a half ago, however at the time many were claiming that the bikes were 8oz over the claimed weight (give or take). Before I started riding the Mojo I came from a rigid singlespeed aluminum XC bike. I had been riding rigid SS for 7yrs or so.

I have owned two full suspension rigs before I went SS and have tried quite a few designs over the years. The Mojo is an amazing AM bike. 140mm of travel has been enough for me and some people do run 150mm on the front.

I have ridden the bike in Bend, OR, Flagstaff, AZ, Miami, FL, Moab, UT, and predominately in Colorado Springs, CO. The bike is a more than capable XC bike handling the techiest trails with ease and inspiring confidence on the downhills and on trails I wouldn't dream about riding an XC hardtail on.

My setup is just over 26lbs with some sturdy Saint bits, formula the one 180/160, 20mm front axle, and flat pedals. I just put some XC trail pedals on it last week and it has been a really fun change. The bike is robust and capable. It is stiff. It climbs very well. It tracks fantastically.

In my experience ibis is an amazing company with excellent customer service. The bike can be used as a platform for an extremely lightweight AM bike. It does not have iscg mounts but I have been running mine as a 1x9 with a saint m810 short cage rear and an MRP guide in the front and have only lost my chain a few times in the gnarliest of conditions. I plan to upgrade to a 1x10 Saint M820 setup next spring and hope the shadow+ will help prevent any future chain issues.

Good luck with your decision! I hope my input was of some use to you.


----------



## vto (Jun 5, 2011)

I would look into pivot Mach 5.7 carbon. All your boxes are checked off with this frame.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

vto said:


> I would look into pivot Mach 5.7 carbon. All your boxes are checked off with this frame.


Except its 6lbs.


----------



## vto (Jun 5, 2011)

https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-conten...ot-Cycles-Mach-575-carbon-mountain-bike09.jpg


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeti ASR5 carbon.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

My Large Mach 5.7C frame weights 5.7lbs. I rode it at 24.4lb all summer with Lev post, 1x10, Revelation WC fork and Nobby Nic Evo 2.35 tires. It now sits at 25.8 with the Pike fork and the Hans Dampfs.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

vto said:


> https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-conten...ot-Cycles-Mach-575-carbon-mountain-bike09.jpg


And frames aren't usually weighed with thru-axle and seat collar so subtract those. It doesn't look like a small, probably a medium so no cheating there. Pretty sick weight on a known good handling frame. I wonder what the production variation is and how many frames they weighed before picking that one for display.


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Steve77 said:


> Thanks, the old 26" Scott Genius LT frame could be on the list but I'm not so keen on the twinlock system and shock position (although I've never ridden it). The new one looks better but I don't want to move to 27.5" as I have various 26" wheels/tires already.


My buddy had a Scott XC bike with the twinlock and it works great. I wish my bike had it. His has 3 choices - full travel, fully locked and one setting inbetween. He said he only locks it out when on pavement and out of the saddle. For climbs on rougher terrain he puts in in the middle position and it don't bob much and the rear tire stays on the ground. I've spent plenty of time following up climbs and it sure seems to work good.

On mine I have on-off only and have to reach down to activate it which means I almost never do.

So, I'd put having twinlock in the plus column.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ibis Mojo SL,medium = 4.93 lbs. I have this built to 21.5 lbs with a 150mm fork, 2x9 gearing, riser bar & real MTB tires.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

It just depends on how light vs how all mountain you wanna go. Agree on checking out the Yeti asr5 carbon. 4.75lb frame single pivot 140mm. I have mine @26.2 lb with haven carbon wheels, haven carbon bars, a Joplin dropper, 2.4 inch am tires and a talas 32. Its a decent all mountain setup that will take 3-4ft drops and still climb like a Himalayan yak. But there's stuff i won't do with it because its a super light carbon frame and i don't wanna push my luck.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

xc71 said:


> Ibis Mojo SL,medium = 4.93 lbs. I have this built to 21.5 lbs with a 150mm fork, 2x9 gearing, riser bar & real MTB tires.


Wow 21.5 is incredibly light - can you post how it adds up?

How much do the enve's weigh? How about the dt fork?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ddprocter said:


> Wow 21.5 is incredibly light - can you post how it adds up?
> 
> How much do the enve's weigh? How about the dt fork?


The DT fork isn't the lightest at 1700 grams, but I really like its performance, especially over the two Fox forks I tried on this bike before the DT.
I haven't gotten around to doing a full build sheet yet but here are few weights.
Wheelset = 1169 grams. Extralite hubs, CX-Ray spokes, Enve XC.
Schmolke TLO riser, 685 mm = 100 grams.
Ibis stem with Ti bolts = 91 grams.
New Ultimate seatpost = 125 grams.
Tune Speedneedle = 89 grams.This has been great on all day rides as it has alot of flex to the saddle shell along with the very plush DW-Link suspension. The Carbon DT shock helps alot here as well. Fox was terrible. RS Monarch was decent but DT was the best for my weight riding alot of wet roots/rocks.
Extralite foam grips = 19 grams.
S-Works carbon cranks, Lightening spider, Extralite 32/22 rings = 467 grams. You would think the wheelset was the most noticable parts on here, but I'm really lovin this set-up. Cranks are so stiff with zero issues & the rings shift great. Approx. 200 grams lighter than the XTR set-up I took off.
For a rear tire I usually run a Conti Race King Supersonic 2.2, I've been lucky to find several in the 445 grams range. Running tubeless with Stan's.
Tuned XTR rear derailleur, carbon cage, Alum. bolts, KCNC wheels. 162 grams.
XTR rear cassette with Yumeya 17/20 Tooth Ti cogs.
In the summer I run XTR pedals with Ward Ind. Ti spindles.
Aligator I-Links with Powercordz cables.
All bolts are Ti, Alum., Carbon or Nylon.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That is superlight for that type of capability. Nice!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Does not exactly fit your spec, but Blur LT Carbon is a great frame. Its also massively strong according to Santa Cruz. It has no fork limit and comes with 5 years warranty. They used to be on sale for a while, maybe you can still find one at a sick price.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

litany said:


> Except its 6lbs.


Mine was pretty close to 5 pounds.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah that's probably my bad, I forgot I weighed mine with bb skewer and headset cups


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My Blur LTC should be ~23lbs when complete. XX components, XT brakes, DT Swiss EXM 150mm 15QR fork, light-bicycles rims laced to AC hubs, Nobby Nics.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

xc71 said:


> The DT fork isn't the lightest at 1700 grams, but I really like its performance, especially over the two Fox forks I tried on this bike before the DT.
> I haven't gotten around to doing a full build sheet yet but here are few weights.
> Wheelset = 1169 grams. Extralite hubs, CX-Ray spokes, Enve XC.
> Schmolke TLO riser, 685 mm = 100 grams.
> ...


A weight weenie Ibis Mojo. Now I have seen it all. I bet that thing is a blast to ride. Do you race it at all?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

moefosho said:


> A weight weenie Ibis Mojo. Now I have seen it all. I bet that thing is a blast to ride. Do you race it at all?


I don't race this bike as I have an 18.5 lbs. Scott Spark RC, XC bike. I do spend most of my time on the Mojo SL as it is so much fun to ride. I often ride with much younger riders in their 20's and this bike def. helps even things out for me. Here in the Canadian Rockies we ride some monster climbs up into the high Alpine and this bike is majic on the really steep rooty/rocky climbs. Its awesome on the way down the mountain as well.


----------

